# BOV Dump Kit



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Has anyone installed the BOV dump kit that is sold on ebay yet?? 

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

I want to but idk if it will throw cels...

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Looks like it would throw a cell. Doesnt have a sensor where there is supposed to be one. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

I purchased the kit from forge motorsports. That was the first mod I did within a month of owning vehicle. Also have straight pipe cat back, short throw shifter, injen intake, racechip tune, aftermarket spyder smoked projector headlights and a few other cosmetic mods.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

LickThePenny said:


> Looks like it would throw a cell. Doesnt have a sensor where there is supposed to be one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


It does is in the side where the piece of metal that goes into the TB there is a hole for the Boost Pressure Sensor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

